# Familiengilde, Freizeitgilde, Ü30 sucht Nachwuchs



## Klingol (22. Februar 2015)

Liebe Suchenden, Zweifelnden & Unentschlossenen im WoW-Universum,

&#8226; Ihr seid derzeit ziellos?
&#8226; Ihr seid desorientiert?
&#8226; Ihr seid der Meinung, dass Ihr nicht spielen könnt?
&#8226; Ihr zweifelt, ob das Spiel überhaupt noch Spass macht?
&#8226; Ihr seid Familienvater oder &#8211;mutter und wollt keinen Leistungsdruck?
&#8226; Ihr seid beruflich & RL-technisch extrem eingespannt und könnt Euch nur sporadisch dem Spiel widmen?

Wir, die bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen aus Ü30 (teilweise auch schon erheblich aus Ü40) bestehende Hordegilde Sonnenseite auf dem Server Blackhand suchen als konstante und etablierte Gruppe erstmalig nach neuen Mitgliedern.

Wenn Ihr die o.g. Fragen überwiegend für Euch mit &#8222;Ja&#8220; beantworten könnt, dann wäre unsere Gilde sicherlich eine langfristige Alternative, um neben Spass am Spiel auch den Flair des entspannten sozialen Aspekts zu pflegen.

Wir sind keine überdimensionierte Gilde, sondern bewegen uns derzeit bei ca. 20 Accounts, die jedoch durchweg sehr gut frequentiert mit Online-Zeiten glänzen, was da heisst, dass im Schnitt auch in der Woche immer ca. 10 Personen online sind und gemütlich vor sich hinquesten, ein paar Inis gehen oder sich gemeinsam auf Daylies oder Worldbossevents konzentrieren, frei nach dem Motto, &#8222;alles kann, nichts muss&#8220;.

Wir gehen im Schnitt 2 x die Woche, meist Freitags und Samstags ab kinderfreundlichen 20.30 Uhr Startzeit in sehr lockerer Atmosphäre raiden, versuchen uns an den Hochfelsbossen, mit mal mehr oder auch mal weniger Erfolg (bei unserem Altersheim ist meist das Movement das Problem). Wir würden uns freuen, wenn auch Interessenten für unsere Freizeit-Seniorentruppe sich dem lockeren Raid-Treiben anschliessen würden, um mit und wegen uns das Zeitliche zu segnen oder in dem einen oder anderen Fall sogar mal erfolgreich zu sein.

Bei uns läuft alles ohne Druck ab, wer zum Kind muss oder keine Lust hat, dem wird nichts krumm genommen, dafür sind wir alle zu sehr im echten Leben eingespannt. Wir möchten unseren Kreis aber mit Leuten erweitern, die auch wirklich potentiell zu uns passen, stille Mauerblümchen, Progress-Raider oder Schüler sind wahrscheinlich nicht die Zielgruppe, die zu uns passen würde, da wir sehr locker im TS quatschen, von Progress so weit entfernt sind wie die Erde vom Mond und Schüler unseren Seniorenheim-Humor und Musikgeschmack nicht verstehen würden. Darüber hinaus würde bei Aufnahme und Freischaltung auf der HP die RL-Bildergalerie der Mitglieder junge Leute sehr verstören&#8230;.

Wir behalten uns vor, auf Basis der geschilderten Gründe sehr selektiv mit potentiellen Bewerbern umzugehen. Solltet Ihr Interesse haben, Teil dieses chilligen Grüppchens zu werden, dann bewerbt Euch doch bei uns auf der HP, je mehr ihr schreibt, desto besser, um Euch vorab etwas besser kennenzulernen. Wir besprechen dann die Aufnahme, die ggf. zunächst auf Probe erfolgt, um offen und transparent abzuklopfen, ob beide Seiten Spass am gemeinsamen Spiel haben.

Bewerbt Euch gerne auf *www.wowgilden.net/sonnenseite*

VG

Crushedîce im Namen der gesamten &#8222;Sonnenseite&#8220;


----------



## Zhaaza (27. Februar 2015)

Endlich eine Gilde, in der es auch so ist, wie Andere behaupten!!


----------



## Tschemiske (1. März 2015)

Wieso sind solche Gilden immer auf den "falschen" Servern  ...


----------



## belord (2. März 2015)

Sowas gibt es schon auf eingen Servern weil die meisten Leute habe die Nase voll von den imbar kinder und Progressgilden einfach mal im Wow_Forum schaun und dort suchen oder wahlweise hier


----------

